
Reddit Adds Image Thumbnails to Submissions - nickb
http://www.brentcsutoras.com/2008/07/12/reddit-adds-image-previews-to-submissions/
======
ScottWhigham
They just hate us OGs, don't they? Every change in the past year = suck

